# الوصول إلى المطار



## Chris778

Hi,
Is it possible to replace this sentence: ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد أن وصلت المطار
with any one these?
1) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد الوصول إلى المطار
2) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصولي إلى المطار
3) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصولي المطار
4) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار

I am pretty sure that 1) and 2) would work, but I have doubts about the other two examples.
Thanks for help


----------



## elroy

They are all correct.


----------



## Chris778

Are the first two المطارِ and the other ones المطارَ?


----------



## elroy

The first two are definitely المطارِ, and I'm pretty sure the others are المطارَ, yes.


----------



## Startinov

Krybro said:


> 1) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد الوصول إلى المطار
> 2) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصولي إلى المطار
> 3) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصولي المطار
> 4) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار


1) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد الوصول إلى المطار  
2) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصولي إلى المطار
3) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصولي المطار
4) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار

وصولِ المطار ؟ إلى أين وصل المطار !؟!.. يظهر لي أن هذا لامعنى ..
له

أرجو التوضيح
@elroy

Are you sure for the last one ?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Startinov said:


> @elroy
> 
> Are you sure for the last one ?


Si la phrase 3 est correcte alors pourquoi la phrase 4 serait incorrecte ? C'est le même genre de structure, non ?

Dans les deux cas, quelle serait la fonction grammaticale de المطار ? Maf'uul fihi ?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ah oui peut-être qu'il faudrait ajouter l'article al : ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد الوصول المطار


----------



## Startinov

Ibn Nacer said:


> Ah oui peut-être qu'il faudrait ajouter l'article al : ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد الوصول المطار



Ce sera aussi incorrect ..
En revanche, 
ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد الوصول إلى المطار..
Oui ..
Mais c'est déjà proposée


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci Startinov.


Startinov said:


> Ce sera aussi incorrect ..


Pourtant je trouve que la structure est proche de la phrase 3 :

3) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصولي المطار
et :
ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد الوصول المطار

Dans les deux cas le mot وصول est défini et le mot المطار est isolé (il n'est pas lié "syntaxiquement" à وصولي/الوصول).
Mais c'est vrai que je me demande si il est possible que المطار soit *maf'uul fihi* de cette manière...


----------



## elroy

Non, Ibn Nacer, بعد الوصول المطار est complètement incorrecte.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ah j'ai oublié que je voulais aussi faire la comparaison avec la phrase 4 :

4) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار

Pourquoi serait-elle correcte dans ce cas ? Est-ce parce que le masdar وصول fonctionne comme un verbe dans ce cas ce qui ne serait pas le cas si il avait l'article al ?


----------



## Hemza

Je comprends la partie en gras comme une اضافة qui signifie "l'arrivée de l'aéroport" (c'est l'aéroport qui arrive). Pour que ce soit correct, tu devrais dire "بعد *وصولي الى* المطار" (après mon arrivée à l'aéroport).


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Oui justement, c'est ce qui m'a dérouté car Elroy a dit que cette phrase 4 ( ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار) était correcte et que le mot المطار s'écrirait avec une fathah المطارَ ce qui exlurait que ce soit une annexion...

Mais je pense finalement que Elroy a raison sur le premier point à savoir que بعد وصول المطار serait correcte mais par contre je pense qu'il s'agit d'une annexion et donc que le mot doit être majruur et non mansuub...


----------



## Startinov

Ibn Nacer said:


> ( ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار) était correcte et que le mot المطار s'écrirait avec une fathah المطارَ ce qui exlurait que ce soit une annexion...



Aucune chance que ce soit correcte avec "une fathah".



Ibn Nacer said:


> Mais je pense finalement que Elroy a raison sur le premier point à savoir que بعد وصول المطار serait correcte  .. le mot doit être majruur



Je ne suis pas grammairien,  mais si c'était correcte d'un point de vue grammatical ce serait très lourd comme style, voire faux !.. jamais je n'écrirais comme ça .. toutefois,  la prononciation  de بعد وصولِي المطار et بعد وصول المطار étant presque identiques,  à l'orale ce n'est pas désagréable à entendre !


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ibn Nacer said:


> Mais je pense finalement que Elroy a raison sur le premier point à savoir que بعد وصول المطار serait correcte mais par contre je pense qu'il s'agit d'une annexion et donc que le mot doit être majruur et non mansuub...



J'ai fait quelques recherches :

1 - Tout d'abord le mot وصول  est un des masdars du verbe وصل et ce verbe est apparemment transitif, il peut avoir un complément d'objet (maf'uul bihi) ou bien on peut utiliser la préposition إلى :

وصَل الخبرُ فلانًا / وصَل الخبرُ إلى فلان : بلَغه
وَصَلَ البَيْتَ سَالِماً أَو وَصَلَ إِلَيْهِ: اِنْتَهَى إِلَيْهِ
Source : arabdict

2- Ensuite on sait que le masdar peut fonctionner comme le verbe auquel il correspond (c'est-à-dire وصل) et j'ai trouvé les différentes structures possibles dans un cours :


> أولاً : المصدر العامل المضاف وهو أكثر حالات المصدر عملاً وله خمسة أحوال :
> 
> 1 ـ أن يضاف إلى فاعله ثم يأتي مفعوله ، نحو قوله تعالى : {  ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض } 251 البقرة .
> 2 ـ أن يضاف إلى مفعوله ثم يأتي فاعله ، وهو قليل ، ومنه قوله تعالى : {  ولله على الناس حجُ البيتِ من استطاع إليه سبيلاً } 97 آل عمران .
> ونحو : معاقبة المهملِ المعلمُ .
> 3 ـ أن يضاف إلى الفاعل ثم لا يذكر المفعول به ، نحو قوله تعالى : {  وما كان استغفار إبراهيم } 114 التوبة . والتقدير : استغفار إبراهيم ربه .
> 4 ـ أن يضاف إلى المفعول ولا يذكر الفاعل ، نحو قوله تعالى : {  لا يسأم الإنسان من دعاء الخير } 49 فصلت . والتقدير : من دعائه الخير .
> 5 ـ أن يضاف إلى الظرف ، فيرفع وينصب كالمنون . نحو : أعجبني التقاء يوم الخميس اللاعبون مدربيهم .
> فاللاعبون فاعل للمصدر التقاء ، ومدربيهم مفعول به له .
> 
> Source : الفصل الثاني - المصادر



Alors revenons aux phrases :

3) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصولي المطار
Je pense que ce cas correspond au cas 1 : أن يضاف إلى فاعله ثم يأتي مفعوله; Et donc le mot المطار s'écrirait avec une fathah : المطارَ , il serait maf'uul bihi mansuub...

4) ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار
Je pense que ce cas correspond au cas 4 : أن يضاف إلى المفعول ولا يذكر الفاعل; Et donc le mot المطار s'écrirait avec une kasrah : المطارِ, il serait mudhaaf ilayhi majruur; وصول المطار serait une annexion.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Startinov said:


> Je ne suis pas grammairien, mais si c'était correcte d'un point de vue grammatical ce serait très lourd comme style, voire faux !.. jamais je n'écrirais comme ça .. toutefois, la prononciation de بعد وصولِي المطار et بعد وصول المطار étant presque identiques, à l'orale ce n'est pas désagréable à entendre !


Regarde mon message précédent pour le coté grammaire...

Sinon oui, cela ne m'étonne pas qu'un arabophone n'utilise pas cette structure, peut-être parce que l'usage de la préposition إلى est plus commun que l'usage d'un complément d'objet (maf'uul bihi).


----------



## elroy

Points 1 and 2 in #15 are the reasons I said #4 was correct in the original post.  This is a very common and natural construction:

خرجتُ للتنزه بعد تناول العشاء
يجب أن ترتاح بعد تنظيف المنزل
etc. 

As for the inflection, I said I wasn't sure but guessed المطارَ since I suspected وصول in that sentence يقوم بعمل الفعل, i.e. بعد وصول المطار = بعد أن وصلتُ المطار.  I think it may be the case that both inflections are possible, depending on how the sentence is analyzed.


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Regarde mon message précédent pour le coté grammaire...
> 
> Sinon oui, cela ne m'étonne pas qu'un arabophone n'utilise pas cette structure, peut-être parce que l'usage de la préposition إلى est plus commun que l'usage d'un complément d'objet (maf'uul bihi).


Il y a peut-être aussi un problème de lourdeur.
Par exemple, en français, les phrases suivantes :
- Je suis allé dans la salle d'attente après être arrivé à l'aéroport.
- Je suis allé dans la salle d'attente après mon arrivée à l'aéroport.
- Je suis allé dans la salle d'attente après que je suis arrivé à l'aéroport.
A les lire l'une après l'autre, on en vient à ne plus savoir si elles sont aussi bonnes les unes que les autres. C'est un peu l'effet que tu es en train de provoquer chez nos amis arabophones


----------



## Ibn Nacer

elroy said:


> Points 1 and 2 in #15 are the reasons I said #4 was correct in the original post.


La phrase 4:ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار correspond au point 4 : أن يضاف إلى المفعول ولا يذكر الفاعل, non ?



Interprete said:


> Il y a peut-être aussi un problème de lourdeur.


Une lourdeur à quel niveau puisque la prononciation est presque la même ?

Mais par contre quand on lit ce qu'ont dit Startinov et Hemza :



Startinov said:


> وصولِ المطار ؟ إلى أين وصل المطار !؟!.. يظهر لي أن هذا لامعنى ..
> له





Hemza said:


> Je comprends la partie en gras comme une اضافة qui signifie "l'arrivée de l'aéroport" (c'est l'aéroport qui arrive). Pour que ce soit correct, tu devrais dire "بعد وصولي الى المطار" (après mon arrivée à l'aéroport).


On comprend que l'usage d'un complément d'objet (maf'uul bihi) plutôt que l'usage de la préposition إلى fait que l'expression بعد وصول المطار  est comprise comme si المطار était l'agent (الفاعل) de l'action exprimée par le masdar وصول alors qu'en fait c'est son objet (المفعول به). C'est-à-dire c'est compris comme si on avait affaire au cas 3 : أن يضاف إلى الفاعل ثم لا يذكر المفعول به alors qu'on a affaire au cas 4 : أن يضاف إلى المفعول ولا يذكر الفاعل...

Peut-être que وصل إلى المطار est plus commun que وصل المطار tout comme جاء إلى المطار est plus commun que جاء المطار ? On a tendance à croire que les verbes que وصل et جاء sont intransitifs...



Interprete said:


> C'est un peu l'effet que tu es en train de provoquer chez nos amis arabophones


En fait ce n'est pas moi qui ai posé la première question mais c'est vrai que j'ai cherché à comprendre par la suite...


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer said:


> La phrase 4:ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار correspond au point 4 : أن يضاف إلى المفعول ولا يذكر الفاعل, non ?


 Points 1 and 2 in your post, not in the quote.

I assure you, no Arab would understand وصول المطار as meaning that the airport arrived because that's ruled out semantically.  I'm not quite sure why Startinov and Hemza have the view they do; as I said, this is a perfectly valid construction with many parallels (see my examples).  Startinov's and Hemza's views are not representative of all Arabs' as I obviously disagree.  It would be nice if other natives chimed in, but the use of French may have turned them away.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ah ok... Oui je ne pense pas que quelqu'un comprendrait que c'est l’aéroport qui arrive, je ne pense pas que Startinov et Hemza soient catégoriques, par exemple Startinov a envisagé que la phrase soit correcte mais dans ce cas elle serait lourde...


----------



## Startinov

> the use of French may have turned them away.



Au risque de me répéter, je ne suis pas grammairien, et je ne suis pas puriste non plus, toutefois je m’exprime, réfléchis et baignait dans cette belle langue Arabe .. _"je suis arabophone de souche_", si je me permets de le dire.

Cette construction :


> ذهبت إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار


Bien qu'elle soit correcte d'un point de vue grammatical, je ne l'utiliserai jamais dans ce contexte ..
Comme je maîtrise suffisamment bien ma propre langue Arabe, je me permets parfois de petits écarts 

il en va de même pour un francophone qui évite autant que faire se peut d'écrire " certain*e*s gens " et change gens en personnes, car il trouve horrible de lire " _certain__e__s gens ne sont pas heureu__x __" _ alors que la phrase est parfaitement correcte !

Par ailleurs, si étonnant que cela puisse paraître je pourrais écrire spontanément, moi aussi ceci :



> خرجتُ للتنزه بعد تناول العشاء
> يجب أن ترتاح بعد تنظيف المنزل
> etc.


----------



## elroy

Startinov, perhaps you don't prefer #4 for stylistic reasons or whatever, and that's fine.  But you gave it a , which I disagree with.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Startinov said:


> Par ailleurs, si étonnant que cela puisse paraître je pourrais écrire spontanément, moi aussi ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> خرجتُ للتنزه بعد تناول العشاء
> يجب أن ترتاح بعد تنظيف المنزل
> etc.
Click to expand...

La particularité de وصول c'est que c'est un masdar issue d'un verbe transitif (qui peut avoir un complément d'objet) mais dont l'usage avec la préposition إلى est plus commun... L'usage de وصل إلى المطار serait plus commun que وصل المطار tout comme جاء إلى المطار est plus commun que جاء المطار ? Par exemple le verbe جاء est transitif (il peut avoir un complément d'objet) mais certains pensent qu'il ne l'est pas et qu'il s'utilise avec la préposition إلى ...

PS : Dirais-tu بعد جَيْئَة|جِيئة إلى المطار ou بعد جَيْئَة|جِيئة المطار ou aucun des deux ?


----------



## elroy

وصل without a preposition is totally common and natural.  جاء is, however, almost always used with إلى.

What is جيئة?  The commonly used مصدر of جاء is مجيء, and it would need to be definite/defined.


----------



## cherine

بعد وصول المطار is correct grammatically as a structure, but I too understand it as an [unlikely] phrase meaning that it's the airport that arrived. I think we must add a pronoun وصولي المطار.
Sorry I can't explain the rationale or rule of this, but this is how I perceive it.


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> بعد وصول المطار is correct grammatically as a structure, but I too understand it as an [unlikely] phrase meaning that it's the airport that arrived. I think we must add a pronoun وصولي المطار.
> Sorry I can't explain the rationale or rule of this, but this is how I perceive it.



This is exactly what I felt as well. But I wasn't able to explain it. Also, بعد وصولي المطار is not ambiguous as بعد وصول المطار. Indeed, no airport is expected to come but I think it is better like this. (I say this as a non native speaker so I may be wrong, it is only my feeling)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

elroy said:


> What is جيئة?  The commonly used مصدر of جاء is مجيء, and it would need to be definite/defined.


Oui tu as raison, je me suis fait avoir par ces dicos :جاءَ
جاءَ إلى/ جاءَ بـ/ جاءَ في يجيء، جِئْ، جَيْئَةً وجِيئةً، فهو جاءٍ، والمفعول مَجِيء (للمتعدِّي) ، Ici on voit en bleu les masdar et pour مَجِيء  il est dit que c'est le ismul-maf'uul... 

Et ici جِيئَة il donne les sens de : _venue, arrivée... _

Et il y a aussi ce lien : arabdict qui indique à plusieurs endroits que جيئة est un masdar du verbe جاء ...

Est-ce une erreur ?


----------



## elroy

A few examples of وصول المطار meaning "arriving at the airport" from the Internet:

*ثانياً: عند وصول المطار:*
إرشادات عامة | سفارة جمهورية السودان في المملكة العربية السعودية

*3 قواعد هامة قد تنقذك عند وصول المطار متأخرا*
3 قواعد هامة قد تنقذك عند وصول المطار متأخرا

وقد بدأ العمل في المرحلة الأولى التي سيتم إكمالها في 2009 لاستيعاب 12 مليون مسافر إضافي سنوياً مما سيؤدي إلى زيادة تصل إلى أربعة أضعاف حتى تبلغ الطاقة القصوى إلى50 مليون مسافر عند وصول المطار إلى أقصى قدراته في 2015 .
مطار الدوحة الدولي الجديد تكلفته 5.5 مليارات دولار ويقام داخل مياه الخليج العربي | مجلة سواح

All of these sound perfectly natural to me.


----------



## Startinov

elroy said:


> وقد بدأ العمل في المرحلة الأولى التي سيتم إكمالها في 2009 لاستيعاب 12 مليون مسافر إضافي سنوياً مما سيؤدي إلى زيادة تصل إلى أربعة أضعاف حتى تبلغ الطاقة القصوى إلى50 مليون مسافر عند وصول المطار إلى أقصى قدراته في 2015 .



عفوا .. لكن لاإشكال ألبته في هذه الجملة .. 

إذ المعنى أن يصل المطار إلى طاقة استعابية تُقدر ب50 مليون مسافر ..

فهذا النقل لايشهد لكَ.

أمّا عن المثال الأول فمُناسب .. لكني أجده مقبولا لغياب (الفاعل).. عكس الجملة الأولى :

 ذهبتُ (أنا) إلى قاعة الانتظار بعد وصول المطار

اذا استغربُ هنا ذكر الفاعل في بداية الجملة والسكوت عنه في آخرها .... 

مما يُوقع في الخاطر لُبسا


----------



## elroy

Oops, I didn't read the third example closely.  That one does in fact mean "when the airport reaches."  But the other two examples are valid.  And they sound totally natural.


----------

